
Building a Model for Retirement Savings in Python - koblenski
http://sam-koblenski.blogspot.com/2018/08/building-model-for-retirement-savings.html
======
westurner
re: pulling historical data with pandas-datareader, backtesting, algorithmic
trading:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/7zxptg/pulling_stoc...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/7zxptg/pulling_stock_market_data_yahoo_and_google_dont/)

re: historical returns

\- [The article uses a constant 7% annual return rate]

\- "The current average annual return from 1923 (the year of the S&P’s
inception) through 2016 is 12.25%."
[https://www.daveramsey.com/blog/the-12-reality](https://www.daveramsey.com/blog/the-12-reality)
(but that doesn't account for inflation)

\-
[https://www.quantopian.com/posts/56b62019a4a36a79da000059](https://www.quantopian.com/posts/56b62019a4a36a79da000059)
(300%+ over n years (from a down market))

Is there a Jupyter notebook with this code (with a requirements.txt for
[https://mybinder.org](https://mybinder.org) (repo2docker))?

